# Sagging stomach after spay surgery



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

I've never seen that happen before after a spay surgery. 
What did your Vet say?


----------



## faithannjones (Jul 12, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I've never seen that happen before after a spay surgery.
> What did your Vet say?


“Nothing to concern yourself with” but I’ve never seen this happen either lol


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I would get a second opinion. That's not an acceptable answer from a vet and clearly something is wrong!


----------



## faithannjones (Jul 12, 2021)

cwag said:


> I would get a second opinion. That's not an acceptable answer from a vet and clearly something is wrong!


There’s no lumps or anything, just extra skin….maybe due to weight loss? She went from 90lbs to 72lbs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

faithannjones said:


> There’s no lumps or anything, just extra skin….maybe due to weight loss? She went from 90lbs to 72lbs


That could very well be it, whenever there's a large amount of weight loss, there is excess skin. 
This happens to humans as well.


----------

